# Control de giro de un motor trifasico (plc)



## Glezs00 (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola que tal, quiero hacer un control de giro de un motor trifasico mediante un plc, el problema es que no he trabajado con motores trifasicos, me podrian ayudar con la instrumentacion de salida para poder cambiar la fase en el motor, o alguna ortra idea de como hacerlo con un plc.


----------



## bactering (Abr 11, 2010)

Lo más sencillo es colocar unos contactores con enclavamiento. Es decir: que nunca puedan entrar los dos a la vez. bien mecanicamente o electricamente.
El cambio de hace inviertiendo dos fases, cambiando una por otra.
Hay miles de circuitos en forors de electricidad.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 12, 2010)

Glezc: lo que dice bactering se aprecia mejor en la imagen adjunta.
fte: http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/worksheets/acmotor.html.
Saludos


----------



## Elecmaster (Abr 12, 2010)

Si utilizas este control para realizar alguna practica bien, si es para realizar un trabajo  es super caro y no te conviene,ocupas poco para tanto equipo.

Si el motor no varia en conexion (estrella o triangulo ) utilizas 2 salidas de tu plc,una para el contactor izquierda y otra para el giro derecha.
Puede ser otra para indicar la falla termica.
y otra para el Run.

En entrada un star,stop,1 n/o giro derecha,1n/o giro izquierda,y falla termica, y ya a diseñar el ladder o el Awl o grafquet,como quieras.
(Puedes remplazar start,stop por un selector si quieres)

X0 start                   y0 CI
x1 stop                    y1 cd
X2 n/o der.               y3 luz falla 
x3 n/o izq.                y4 luz run
X4 falla termica          

En el circuito de fuerza inviertas las lineas.


----------

